# White Oak Drying Questions



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

I just purchased 5 white oak logs ($35 a piece). Plan on getting the made into slabs. They total about 1370 bd feet. Plan on getting 2 more white oak logs to make a full day of cutting.

My questions are:
Should I quarter saw one of the logs (one is straight and wide)?

How thick should I have the slabs cut? I have seen slabs of white 4/4,6/4 and 8/4. I am thinking of 8/4 because of possible waste?

How long to let logs dry (ends will be sealed today)? They were cut yesterday.

Once cut do I immediately put in kiln or let air dry?

Any special care in drying the slabs? I have heard white oak moves a lot.

The log in the picture with two logs, looks like it has a nice crotch, but also a limb cut off. Should I saw this one up normally? I was planning to cut horizontally but some of the limb that was cut off will be flat sawn (right term).

I have included a few pictures.

This is my second load of logs and first white oak. I normally don't like plain white oak wood. So I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised.

Thanks for the help!

Allan


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

First thing is who has the mill and what type of mill? Second would be mill them asap as sitting around will not do anything positive for you. 

If they were mine, I would straighten out the butt flares & cut off the ends where they flare out from branching. This leaves you straight logs, easier to mill. Then I'd quarter saw them to 4/4. The things I would look out for is the very first log, which I would probably mill plain 10/4 slabs from, and the last log that has metal in it will tear up your saw if you don't avoid the metal. Quartered white oak is stunning. That's just me, if they were mine.

But they're not mine. You'll need to decide what you will most likely use the lumber for and saw accordingly. It looks to me like that was a yard tree and some of those logs are maybe large branches. Tough to tell from the pics but that's what it seems to be. That may make drying a little more difficult. If you quarter saw, you shouldn't have any trouble drying. You wouldn't hurt to sticker it & let it air dry a few weeks before sticking in the kiln. Should dry ok.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is where we all start differing.....but it's all OPINIONS and you take the parts you like and create your own opinion. 

1st....you have to know what your end results are to be....are you building with it???? is it for sale???? do you build fine furniture??? rustic???? You see now how the end results need to be determined prior to cutting. I have a rustic goal so I cut more thick, live edged, bookmatched, crotches, etc. etc. and I let my logs lay around for the color changes.

qbuilder has a differ end goal so his "style" will be differ than mine...who's right or wrong???? Niether provided we're happy and content AND MAKING MONEY!!!!

The crotches is no brainer to me....cut for rustic and bookmatching. The butt cut with that awesome flair....IF...IF....IF my saw was wide enough it would be straight out through and through live edge fletches. BUT it's not so I'd split it down the center like a + and then saw into bookmatches with a flair.

IF it were a non-flaired log I'd qtr saw it for some fine furniture pcs.

On ANY logs that your going to produce lumber for fine classical furniture it's better to saw ASAP to prevent color degrade in most woods.

I prefer long ADing time then short kiln time. The longer AD time the more stress is released due to the heat and cooling cycles from day to night. Use wieghts on top....I don't BUT I'm seeing some I wish I had in the beginning.

Whew...I'm out of air....LOL. The balls in your court now, it's your play.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm with qbuilder....that 3rd log has the markings of metal!! can be salvagable BUT BEWARE!!!


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks qbuilder and Tim. I really appreciate your answer and help. So many things to think about for me. My sawyer will come for the day and saw as many as I have for the day. Rustic or high end furniture lumber, exciting. Will post pictures of the results.

Have a blessed day and thanks again!

Allan

Just reread it; great advice.


----------

